# Obama signs order to begin $85B in spending cuts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama signs order to begin $85B in spending cuts*

Published March 02, 2013
FoxNews.com



*Obama: Not everyone will feel pain of cuts right away*


*Santorum: Obama ruthless, manipulating and scaring...*

*How the sequester will impact Americans at the...*

WASHINGTON - President Obama signed an order authorizing the government to begin cutting $85 billion from federal accounts, officially enacting across-the-board spending reductions.
Obama acted Friday, the deadline for the president and Congress to avoid the steep, one-year cuts.
The president placed blame squarely on Republican lawmakers at a Friday press conference for failing to stop automatic spending cuts that were to begin kicking in later in the day, calling the cuts "dumb, arbitrary."
Republicans, for their part, said the fault was his, for insisting that increased taxes be part of the resolution

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/03/02/white-house-to-enact-sequester-cuts-friday-amid-questions-over-impact/#ixzz2MOJgJA2M


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hank Moody said:


> Hopefully the cuts were to Welfare and the like.


Of course not.. Military and homeland security mostly. All part of the grand plan, and blame it on the Americans....


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hank, that sig pic is just not right. Now, I understand that woman is performing a much needed service for the deaf, (I think), but it's just disturbing on so many levels. The kind of thing you don't want to see, but can't stop yourself from looking. Her tongue is just creeping me out.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Marks72 said:


> Hank, that sig pic is just not right. Now, I understand that woman is performing a much needed service for the deaf, (I think), but it's just disturbing on so many levels. The kind of thing you don't want to see, but can't stop yourself from looking. Her tongue is just creeping me out.


I didn't even notice the tongue! That is digusting! I got a good LOL out of that.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I heard his proclamation yesterday.
When questioned about whether the cuts would really impact Americans, he went into a diatribe about schools closing on military bases and how it would emotionally affect soldiers. Total douche move.
NO MENTION of cuts to dregs, of course. Just another kick in the teeth for TAXPAYERS and an excuse to leave our asses hanging open for this buddies in the muslim brotherhood.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kevin White did the same thing when prop 2 1/2 kicked in for the city.

he started laying off cops and fire fighters, but none of his overpaid cronies.

usual scare tactics from the Dems.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Deuce said:


> Of course not.. Military and homeland security mostly. All part of the grand plan, and blame it on the Americans....


I'm looking at 22 unpaid days off! between April-September WEEEEEEE!!!!! On the other hand, when my wife finds out, the "Honey Do" list is gonna grow! Somebody pahleeze find me a reserve/special job so I can do some details!!!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> I'm looking at 22 unpaid days off! between April-September WEEEEEEE!!!!! On the other hand, when my wife finds out, the "Honey Do" list is gonna grow! Somebody pahleeze find me a reserve/special job so I can do some details!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

How about we cut this non-sense to begin with.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't care anymore.

Some of my friends are federal employees who are facing furloughs; that makes me sad, and I'll do whatever I can to help them through it, but I've fucking had it with the tax and spend mentality in Washington.

Let the sequester cuts take effect, and maybe.....MAYBE the fucking clueless idiot zombie voters will wake up and see what's happening to this country.

BTW, when will the cuts to welfare spending take effect?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Didnt Kerry just announce we were sending 60 million to Syria.....how about CUTTING all fuckin aid to other Cunt Trees and square our own shit the fuck away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

7costanza said:


> Didnt Kerry just announce we were sending 60 million to Syria.....how about CUTTING all fuckin aid to other Cunt Trees and square our own shit the fuck away.


I think Egypt is getting $1.3 BILLION in military aid.

Can't they hate us for free?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

mpd61 said:


> I'm looking at 22 unpaid days off! between April-September WEEEEEEE!!!!! On the other hand, when my wife finds out, the "Honey Do" list is gonna grow! Somebody pahleeze find me a reserve/special job so I can do some details!!!!!!!!


Haha good luck buddy I only had two details this year. We are like hienas fighting for them


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

j809 said:


> Haha good luck buddy I only had two details this year. We are like hienas fighting for them


We have bar jobs every weekend that either go unfilled, are farmed out to other PD's or the sheriff's office, or staffed by people coming off shift at midnight for an hour and a half.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Haha good luck buddy I only had two details this year. We are like hienas fighting for them


See! Thats what you get for re-building the entire infa-structure of Concord all by yourself you greedy little Bastard! LOL!!!!!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> We have bar jobs every weekend that either go unfilled, are farmed out to other PD's or the sheriff's office, or staffed by people coming off shift at midnight for an hour and a half.


Oh I'd be all over those!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mtc said:


> See now there's the Catch22 - the welfare won't get cut - the leeches won't feel anything - like they've not felt one single tightening since they signed on to the trough.
> 
> They have no need to "wake up" !


THAT is what is so fucked up about our system! You have leeches who gave up or never even tried, having a say in how OUR tax dollars are spent! How does that make ANY sense?
You give up your will to survive, you loose your right to vote, just like cons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

j809 said:


> Oh I'd be all over those!!


You either need money, or you don't.

If you're fighting like hyenas over details, then you should take the good with the bad. We have one detail rate now, so we get paid the same whether I'm looking into a hole in the street, or fighting with drunks.

I do it for the dollars, not my level of exertion.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> You have leeches who gave up or never even tried, having a say in how OUR tax dollars are spent!


Those be the politicians you're talking about, right? With very few exceptions, the voted in career criminals have never held down a real job....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LGriffin said:


> THAT is what is so fucked up about our system! You have leeches who gave up or never even tried, having a say in how OUR tax dollars are spent! How does that make ANY sense?
> You give up your will to survive, you loose your right to vote, just like cons.


No Kidding! I really DON"T mind getting furloughed...except that the "Freegrazers" still at the trough are a major reason my elected officials are making cuts on my back. See it's OK to be a veteran and work and pay taxes to contribute to society, just come on back and slice some more off. I really DO understand, and want to do my part. I'll still give to Wounded Warrior Project and Special Olympics with whatever you leave me. OTOH........
You wanna take my guns? Now I'm gonna say something


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> I'll still give to Wounded Warrior Project and Special Olympics with whatever you leave me. OTOH........
> You wanna take my guns? Now I'm gonna say something


FYI, Wounded Warrior Project is anti-Second Amendment.

http://www.examiner.com/article/wou...stirs-debate-controversy-with-anti-gun-stance

Hard to believe, but there it is.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

frank said:


> FYI, Wounded Warrior Project is anti-Second Amendment.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wou...stirs-debate-controversy-with-anti-gun-stance
> 
> Hard to believe, but there it is.


OMG! say it isn't so!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

frank said:


> FYI, Wounded Warrior Project is anti-Second Amendment.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wou...stirs-debate-controversy-with-anti-gun-stance
> 
> Hard to believe, but there it is.


WTF!



> Ms. Coleman said they were declining because we "are related to firearms."
> "While we appreciate the interest in having a WWP representative on your show on Veterans Day we are not able to participate in interviews or activities with media/organizations that are related to firearms," said Ms. Coleman in her email.


Is MS. Coleman aware that Warriors are "related to firearms?"
That's a very odd stance to take given the cause. Just help soldiers and keep your mouth shut about your hippie beliefs.


----------

